# NAPALON 50's



## darren m (Apr 6, 2008)

can anyone show me a pic of napalon 50's please .
a guy at the gym was showing me his , he said they were from russia , they had a blue line on them .
are they gen .

thanks


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2008)

Dbol usually comes in 5mg, not 50
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/steroid-pictures/32421-russian-dbol.html


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 6, 2008)

I've seen 50s. BD used to make them.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah but they were not from russia were they?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2008)

Napolans are anadrol, Naposims are the dbols. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2008)

aah, makes since then.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2008)

here are the BD ones.....
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...6103d1086373485-british-dragon-bdanabol50.jpg


----------



## darren m (Apr 8, 2008)

Napalon 50's are Methandrostenolone
they dont look like any of the pics , but the guy's pack on some mass , 
cost him ??£200 ( pounds ) for 60 tabs


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2008)

Anadrol is serious business, dont expect to keep much though. Easy come, easy go


----------



## ZECH (Apr 8, 2008)

darren m said:


> Napalon 50's are Methandrostenolone
> they dont look like any of the pics , but the guy's pack on some mass ,
> cost him ??£200 ( pounds ) for 60 tabs



Methandrostenolone is dbol
Oxymetholone is Anadrol


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2008)

I've found it listed as both, so maybe they are indeed economy sized dbols.

If so I'd at least cut them in halves if not quarters, dbol is really more ideal through the day it has a short half life (around 3.5 hours I believe).


----------

